# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Высший вкус VS Наслаждение

## ЕвгенийК

Общение с преданными в теме про уровень гуру, съехало в другую, но очень важную тему, и по результатам беседы, 

возьму на себя смелость оформить кратенько результаты этой плодотворной беседы, которые мне видятся в виде следующих тезисов:

*
1. Кришна(Пуруша) это высший вкус, высший мотив для дживы и Пракрити. 

2. Кришна сам лично сообщает знание живому существу, как реализовать этот вкус, мотив.

3. Реализация этого высшего вкуса по указанию Кришны (по знанию, полученному от Кришны), является преданным служением дживы Кришне.

4. Реализация этого вкуса дживы (удовлетворение Кришны) осуществляется посредством Пракрити. 

5. Осуществление связи Дживы и Пракрити с Кришной (реализация высшего вкуса Кришны) является йогой.

6. До уровня освобождения, реализация высшего вкуса носит характер или привкус наслаждения. 

7. По мере реализации высшего вкуса, высота этого высшего вкуса возрастает. 

8. Выше уровня освобождения реализация высшего вкуса носит характер любви.

9. Наслаждение может быть как при реализации высшего вкуса, так и без реализации высшего вкуса. Без присутствия высшего вкуса (без Кришны). Разницу можно понять по привкусу любви, который присутствует при реализации высшего вкуса и отсутствует при наслаждении без высшего вкуса (без Кришны).

10. Наслаждение без высшего вкуса означает реализацию одного из вкусов, более низких, чем высший.

11. Привкус любви в наслаждении, или привкус наслаждения в любви, это смесь любви с наслаждением, поэтому до уровня освобождения любовь не чиста. Смесь может иметь разные пропорции, от практически одного наслаждения вместо любви, или частично вместе с любовью, или небольшой привкус наслаждения в любви до практически чистой любви с совсем небольшой долей наслаждения.

12. Наслаждение это препятствие, помеха для чистой любви, помеха для реализации наивысшего вкуса. Но преодолевается она не отказом от наслаждения, а продолжением преданного служения в духе реализации высшего вкуса имеющимися средствами, как наслаждением, так и любовью.

13. Это означает реализация высшего вкуса дживы с помощью имеющейся в распоряжении дживы пракрити. Если высший вкус реализуется имеющейся высшей пракрити (освобожденной) то высший вкус реализуется с ощущением любови. Если высший вкус реализуется имеющейся низшей пракрити (обусловленной) то реализуется этот вкус с ощущением наслаждения. Если высший вкус реализуется разными пракрити, то имеем смесь любви с наслаждением.

14. По мере дальшейшей практики реализации высшего вкуса, живое существо этой практикой очищается (от низшей пракрити), и по мере очищения, привкус наслаждения уменьшается до тех пор, пока не останется чистая либовь живого существа к Кришне. Это одновременно означает 24 часовое преданное служение, и нахождение живого существа в духовном мире, окруженном 100% высшей освобожденной пракрити.

15. Привкус наслаждения в практике реализации высшего вкуса означает наслаждение очищением (от низшей пракрити), облегчение страданий (низшей пракрити). Страдания это страдания обусловленной Пракрити. Это доказывает, что наслаждение в материальном мире на самом деле является формой страдания. И высшее наслаждение, доступное в материальном мире - это избавление от страдания с помощью реализации высшего вкуса. Чистая любовь не доступна в материальном мире.

16. При реализации высшего вкуса согласно указаниям Кришны, освобождающаяся пракрити увлекает за собой и собой живое существо в направлении духовного мира, как река уносит течением пловца. Это восходящее движение освобождающейся и прогрессирующей пракрити становится прибежищем живого существа, оберегая его от падения.

17. Вкус к Кришне испытывает живое существо и Пракрити, а любовь и наслаждение к Пракрити испытывает Кришна. Однако чувства Кришны доступны и живому существу, воплощенному в теле как Пуруша. Живое существо как Пуруша этого тела испытывает также наслаждение от движения Пракрити, от освобождения Пракрити. Если это движение в сторону Кришны, то они служат прогрессу. Если это движение к другому вкусу, то могут служить деградации, поскольку душа увлекается Пракрити как пловец рекой в ту сторону, куда движется Пракрити.

18. Тот, кто практикует реализацию высшего вкуса с наслаждением или даже любовью, но с привкусом наслаждения, он еще не чистый преданный. Чистый преданный, это тот, кто высший вкус реализует не наслаждением, а любовью. Если, находясь на этом уровне, он увидит где-то наслаждение, то оно вызовет у него отвращение.

19. Чистый преданный стремится к Кришне, как к высшему вкусу, и удовлетворяет, реализует этот вкус любовью высшей Пракрити к Кришне.

20. На уровне практики, если преданные стремятся к высшему вкусу, и удовлетворяют, реализуют его (как мотив) с привкусом наслаждения (наслаждения освобождением низшей обусловленной пракрити), то это настоящие преданные, и только вопрос времени и их усилий в этом направлении реализации и служения высшему вкусу, когда они станут чистыми.

21. Если преданные стремятся не к высшему вкусу Кришны, не к его реализации, а к самому наслаждению, то несомненно, есть проблема в их понимании Самбандхи (знания об извечных отношениях живого существа и бога). Пока эта проблема не будет исправлена, прогресс вряд ли возможен, поскольку это путь деградации, а не прогресса.
*

БГ 3.37. Комментарий
_"Когда живое существо попадает в материальный мир, его вечная любовь к Кришне под влиянием гуны страсти преобразуется в вожделение. Это можно сравнить с тем, как молоко при добавлении в него кислого тамаринда превращается в простоквашу. Не получив удовлетворения, вожделение переходит в гнев, а гнев порождает иллюзию, которая держит живое существо в плену материальной жизни. Поэтому вожделение — злейший враг живого существа; именно оно делает чистое живое существо пленником материального мира."_

Поэтому выражения типа "наслаждаться любовью", "любовь к наслаждениям", "наслаждения Кришной", "наслаждения происходят от любви", "удовлетворение Кришной" - эти выражения -  *нонсенс*, и если человек употребляет их, то ему следует как минимум внимательнее отнестись к этим терминам.

----------


## Игорь123

Это ваши тезисы ?



> Поэтому выражения типа "наслаждаться любовью", "любовь к наслаждениям", "наслаждения Кришной", "наслаждения происходят от любви", "удовлетворение Кришной" - эти выражения -  *нонсенс*, и если человек употребляет их, то ему следует как минимум внимательнее отнестись к этим терминам.


 Перед тем как дискутировать - дайте определение терминам (вкус ,наслаждение).
 А то может оказаться что и дискутировать не о чем ,если окажется ,что мы говорим об одном и том же ,но разными словами.

 Для начала хотел бы выразить мнение ,что понятия "вкус" и "наслаждение" -нельзя сравнивать ,потому что это предметы из разных категорий.
  Например ,термины "бумага" и "черный цвет" - тоже нельзя сравнивать. Черный цвет можно сравнивать только с другими цветами,например с красным ,или белым.
 Так и "наслаждение" - его можно сравнивать только с понятиями одной категории. Например , со страданием,горем,счастьем ,удовольствием ,нектаром,экстазом.......и т.д.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Для начала хотел бы выразить мнение ,что понятия "вкус" и "наслаждение" -нельзя сравнивать ,потому что это предметы из разных категорий.


В тезисах указано, что наслаждение может реализовать вкус. 

Например вы нюхаете пищу, видите пищу, прикасаетесь к пище языком. Это всё вкус. Вкус вызывает тягу, влечение. К чему влечет вкус? К тому, чтобы реализовать его, удовлетворить. Как удовлетворить? Съесть пищу. Этот вид вкуса так вам говорит об этом. Съешь меня, чтобы реализовать меня, и ты будешь удовлетворен. Это знание. Вкус будет удовлетворен. Вкус исходит от Кришны, а сама пища является Пракрити. Так с помощью пракрити (испытывая наслаждение), вы (джива) реализуете вкус к чему-то. После наступления насыщения, вкус, влечение притупляется. Это в нашей аналогии является падением и препятствием, ведь наслаждение Пракрити закрывает собой Кришну (вкус).

При чистой духовной деятельности вкус никогда не притупляется.

Поэтому может быть их и нельзя сравнивать, вкус и наслаждение, т.к. они противоположны, как Пуруша(привлекательный) и Пракрити(наслаждающая пурушу), но с другой стороны, они являются звеньями одного и того же процесса.

Вы же не скажете, что запах, вид, вкус пищи и наслаждение, удовлетворение пищей никак не связаны друг с другом?

Может быть и не связаны, насыщение, удовлетворение не наступает ни от запаха, ни от вкуса, ни от вида, но единственно от принесения этой пищи на жертвенный огонь пищеварения.

Но тем не менее, на жертвенный огонь кладется именно эта пища, с её вкусом, видом, запахом. В этом их связь.

И вначале наш ум сосредоточек на вкусе, а потом на наслаждении удовлетворением этого вкуса. В этом смысле их можно сравнивать, как объекты на которых сосредоточен наш ум. Такое сосредоточение то на одном, то на другом, это материальный вид деятельности. При духовной деятельности ум всегда сосредоточен на вкусе.

----------


## Андрон

> Общение с преданными в теме про уровень гуру, съехало в другую, но очень важную тему, и по результатам беседы, 
> возьму на себя смелость оформить кратенько результаты этой плодотворной беседы, которые мне видятся в виде следующих тезисов:


Будем считать, что это Ваше личное понимание результатов, потому что я, например, согласен от силы с третью из них.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*ЕС Радханатха Свами:
*
 Кришна неотличен от Святого Имени. Когда мы воспеваем святое имя, важно не то, что мы чувствуем, когда воспеваем, важно то, что чувствует Кришна, когда мы воспеваем. Когда мы обладаем этими качествами (тринад апи суничена тарор апи сахишнуна аманина манадена киртанийах сада харих), когда мы в жизни по-настоящему смиренны, терпеливы, когда мы прощаем, на самом деле желаем поставить Кришну в центр своей жизни, когда мы оказываем почтение другим, не ожидая его для себя, когда в таком состоянии ума мы искренне стремимся сосредоточить свой ум на святом имени, в каких бы условиях мы ни находились, Кришна будет удовлетворен. 

Корыстный человек может сосредоточить свой ум на святом имени, он может очень хорошо слушать буквы, но Кришне не интересно слушать такое воспевание. Другими словами, мы не должны воспевать, чтобы самим слушать воспевание, мы должны воспевать так, чтобы им был доволен Кришна. Чем более Он будет доволен им – тем, как мы воспеваем святое имя, тем охотнее Он будет давать нам даршан Своего святого имени, может, в разлуке, а может, – во встрече. 

Кришне нравится видеть, что ты наслаждаешься, поэтому ты должен наслаждаться… Мы должны наслаждаться сознанием Кришны, потому что оно приносит наслаждение. Мы должны наслаждаться прасадом, мы должны наслаждаться киртаном, мы должны наслаждаться джапой, мы должны наслаждаться чтением Шримад Бхагаватам, мы должны наслаждаться постом. Кришне нравится видеть, что мы наслаждаемся этим. Преданное служение означает – мы делаем это для Кришны и если мы испытываем при этом наслаждение, то принимаем его как милость, но и если мы не наслаждаемся, мы все равно делаем это, потому что мы делаем это для Кришны. 

Мы не должны танцуя в киртане думать “я не могу наслаждаться этим”. Нет, мы должны наслаждаться. Кевала ананда канда. Ведь это приносит наслаждение. Кришна хочет, чтобы вы наслаждались хорошими вещами, чтобы вы наслаждались процессом очищения. Он не хочет, чтобы вы наслаждались процессом деградации. Материальное сознание подразумевает, что мы желаем наслаждаться вещами, которые еще больше запутывают нас в карме. Этот вид наслаждения иллюзорен. Но наслаждаться действиями и мыслями, которые очищают наше сердце и приближают нас к Кришне, прекрасно. Но важный момент, что определяет наше умонастроение служения, – что мы будем делать то же самое ради удовольствия Кришны, даже если при этом мы не будем испытывать наслаждение. Даже если ты не наслаждаешься танцем, ты будешь делать это для Кришны. Даже если этот день никогда не наступит – когда ты будешь в блаженстве повторять джапу, ты все равно будешь делать это, потому что это приносит Кришне наслаждение. 

Или приходить к Божествам. Преданные так тяжело трудятся, чтобы помогать Кришне проявлять Свою всепривлекающую красоту, и мы должны наслаждаться смотря на Божества, но мы должны делать это в умонастроении служения. На самом деле мы подходим к Божествам, чтобы Они нами наслаждались, мы повторяем джапу, чтобы нами наслаждались, поем киртан, чтобы нами наслаждались, и вкушаем прасад, чтобы нами наслаждались. Не вы должны наслаждаться прасадом, а прасад должен наслаждаться вами. А прасад наслаждается вами, когда вы наслаждаетесь им. Но при этом наше умонастроение должно быть – “я наслаждаюсь прасадом, чтобы принести удовольствие Кришне.” Мы смотрим на Божества, потому что хотим очиститься через это служение Господу. 

Кришна очень счастлив, когда мы наслаждаемся духовными вещами. Что вас сделает более счастливыми – если я дам вам эту гирлянду со словами: “о, я так вам благодарен, пожалуйста, примите от меня эту гирлянду” или же: “вот, мне сказали я должен отдать вам эту гирлянду” и бросить ее вам в лицо… Что вам больше понравится? Хотя действие одно и то же, – я даю вам гирлянду, но если я счастлив от того, что я даю ее вам, это делает счастливым и вас. Но если мне противно вам ее давать, то, даже если я даю ее вам, вы не будете наслаждаться этим. Потому что в этом нет любви. Наслаждение не значит ДЛЯ МЕНЯ, имеется ввиду, что я наслаждаюсь тем, что я делаю это ДЛЯ ТЕБЯ. Это и есть любовь. 

Когда мы поднимемся на этот уровень, джапа станет самым блаженным процессом во всех четырнадцати мирах, потому что “Кришна наслаждается мной, когда я делаю это. Даже если я испытываю страдание, сам факт того, что я все равно это делаю, потому что это приносит удовольствие Кришне, делает меня счастливым”. Поэтому повторяйте Харе Кришна и будьте счастливы. 

ЕС Радханатха Свами

----------


## Андрон

> "Кришне нравится видеть, что ты наслаждаешься, поэтому ты должен наслаждаться… Мы должны наслаждаться сознанием Кришны, потому что оно приносит наслаждение..."


Спасибо за цитату! Вот благостный, позитивный подход!
Сразу становится понятно, что Кришна Всепривлекающий!

Из Библии:
"Радуйтесь и веселитесь, ибо велика ваша награда на небесах". (Матф.5:12)
"Радуйтесь всегда в Господе; и еще говорю: радуйтесь". (Фил.4:4)
"Войди в радость господина твоего". (Матф.25:21)




> "Наслаждение не значит ДЛЯ МЕНЯ, имеется ввиду, что я наслаждаюсь тем, что я делаю это ДЛЯ ТЕБЯ. Это и есть любовь".


"Блаженнее давать, нежели принимать". (Деян.20:35)

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Что вас сделает более счастливыми – если я дам вам эту гирлянду со словами: “о, я так вам благодарен, пожалуйста, примите от меня эту гирлянду” или же: “вот, мне сказали я должен отдать вам эту гирлянду” и бросить ее вам в лицо… Что вам больше понравится? Хотя действие одно и то же, – я даю вам гирлянду, но если я счастлив от того, что я даю ее вам, это делает счастливым и вас.


Лично я бы в первом случае подумал: "этот человек хочет сделать мне приятное; ему также важно выразить свои чувства, важно уведомить меня о своей благодарности; и ему важно увидеть, что я благосклонно приму". 
Во втором случае я бы подумал: "этот человек исполнительный, есть кто-то, кому он служит; и я для него пустое место, досаждаю". 

Больше всего мне бы понравились такие предложения: 
 - Гирлянду? 
 - Вот, если нужно - гирлянда. (человек прислушивается к потребности, уведомляет о наличии услуги, себя представляет исключительно в роли слуги).

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> ЕС Радханатха Свами


Этот текст Свами справедлив только в одном случае - когда он обращен к тем, кто ничего не знает кроме наслаждений. В таком случае приходится говорить с ними на языке, единственно который они понимают.

Но из-за того, что аудитория не понимает ничего кроме наслаждений, не означает, что преданные не должны различать любовь и наслаждения. То, что сейчас является прогрессом, завтра окажется деградацией.

Этот мой текст (первое сообщение темы) не обращен к тем, кто не знает ничего кроме наслаждений, а обращен к тем, кто пытается проповедовать наслаждение как единственную реальность, и тем самым сбивает с толку тех, кто имеет возможность прогрессировать дальше понятий наслаждения. Для них также этот текст.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Этот текст Свами справедлив только в одном случае - когда он обращен к тем, кто ничего не знает кроме наслаждений. В таком случае приходится говорить с ними на языке, единственно который они понимают.
> 
> Но из-за того, что аудитория не понимает ничего кроме наслаждений, не означает, что преданные не должны различать любовь и наслаждения. То, что сейчас является прогрессом, завтра окажется деградацией.
> 
> Этот мой текст (первое сообщение темы) не обращен к тем, кто не знает ничего кроме наслаждений, а обращен к тем, кто пытается проповедовать наслаждение как единственную реальность, и тем самым сбивает с толку тех, кто имеет возможность прогрессировать дальше понятий наслаждения. Для них также этот текст.


Евгений, для разбора таких тонкостей бхакти не годится интернет-общение. Ну хотя бы потому, что одним и тем же словом мы можем называть разные вещи. Поэтому подобные дебаты могут быть просто бесконечными.
 В тему Вам красивый текст и комментарий из Шримад Бхагаватам https://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/2/10/12

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Но из-за того, что аудитория не понимает ничего кроме наслаждений, не означает, что преданные не должны различать любовь и наслаждения. То, что сейчас является прогрессом, завтра окажется деградацией.


Это понятно, Ваши опасения, Евгений, имеют почву. Шрила Прабхупада тоже предостерегал учеников от сахаджии, попыток наслаждаться всем чем можно, включая Кришну, гопи и т.д. 
Такая тенденция была у группы его учеников в 1976 году.
_фрагмент беседы:
_Рамешвара попытался перефразировать их аргумент: «Но если мы будем следовать регулирующим принципам и продолжать слушать о раса-лиле, то мы постепенно очистимся».

Прабхупада привел свои доводы против такого подхода: «Это вы так говорите, в шастрах же этого нет. В шастрах сказано, что сначала вы должны изучить девять песен «Бхагаватам», и только потом погрузиться в десятую. Сахаджийи считают, что все намного проще: «Все в порядке. Я достиг совершенства». Кришна говорит: «Чтобы понять Меня, могут понадобиться миллионы лет». А они, видите ли, поняли Кришну сразу же. Это и называется пракрита-сахаджийа».

Рамешвара сказал, что видит опасность еще и в том, что они используют книги Прабхупады в качестве оправдания своим изысканиям. Но Прабхупада ответил, что не видит проблемы в том, что они обращаются к его книгам, скорее проблема заключается в том, что они не принимают всего, что в них написано. «Я уже это объяснял. Почему эти негодяи не берут пример с Чайтаньи Махапрабху? Он говорил, что все мы глупцы. Но они не принимают этого. Они хотят бхавы Радхарани. Мы должны следовать тому, чему нас учит на собственном примере Чайтанья Махапрабху».

Рамешвара повторил одно из утверждений, приведенных в бюллетене: «По поводу служения в духе благоговения они выискали цитату, где говорится, что такое настроение в служении Богу занимает более низкий уровень по сравнению с развитием чистой любви к Нему».

Тамал добавил еще одно выражение, почерпнутое из того же источника: «Они говорят, что регулирующие принципы есть препятствие на этом пути. В одной из ваших книг есть утверждение, что если человек достигает уровня высшего...»

«Что же это за уровень?» — прервал его Прабхупада.

«Нужно пройти различные ступени, — сказал Рамешвара. — Вы приводили пример получения кандидатской степени».

«Да, — согласился Прабхупада. — К этому уровню следует стремиться. Это не запрещено. Но неофитам туда нет доступа. Если человеку неведома азбука, о какой научной степени может идти речь? Их проблема в том, что они думают, будто они уже кандидаты наук».

Тамал Кришна Махарадж привел еще одно высказывание авторов бюллетеня: «Они приводят еще одну цитату, что вы можете относиться к Кришне как к возлюбленному, и Кришна ответит вам тем же».
«Они подчеркивают два слова: «вы можете», — добавил я. — Таким образом, они выхватывают слова из контекста».

«Это один из ключевых моментов их философии, что живое существо может развить с Кришной такие отношения, какие пожелает», — добавил Рамешвара.

«Это не проблема, — сказал Прабхупада. — Желать не воспрещается. Я уже говорил об этом: сначала заслужите, потом желайте.. 
У вас нет должной квалификации, но вы хотите быть верховным судьей. Это же глупо».
— Прежде всего получите требуемую для этого квалификацию. Только опытный юрист может стать верховным судьей. А где у вас эта квалификация? Все, что вам надо — это незаконный секс и биди, и вы смеете говорить о гопи?

*Лос-Анджелес. 7 июня 1976 года*

----------


## Андрон

> "Это вы так говорите, в шастрах же этого нет. В шастрах сказано, что сначала вы должны изучить девять песен «Бхагаватам», и только потом погрузиться в десятую". (Прабхупада)


Сразу представил, как Прабхупада говорит это Гопи  :biggrin1: 
Как я хотел бы услышать их чистый и искренний смех  :smilies: 





> "Сначала заслужите, потом желайте.. У вас нет должной квалификации, но вы хотите быть верховным судьей. Это же глупо. Прежде всего получите требуемую для этого квалификацию". (Прабхупада)


Да - здесь нужна очень специфическая квалификация:
«Верховную душу нельзя осознать ни изучением Вед, ни с помощью острого ума, ни благодаря слушанию и обсуждению священных писаний. Господь открывает Свою изначальную трансцендентную форму только той душе, которая *принимает Его в глубине своего сердца как единственного учителя и Господина.* Только такая душа способна достичь Его – Высшую душу, Личность Бога, Господа своего сердца».
«Катха-упанишад» (1.2.23)

Или, словами Христа, «*Господу Богу твоему поклоняйся и Ему одному служи*». (Мф 4:10)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Сразу представил, как Прабхупада говорит это Гопи 
> Как я хотел бы услышать их чистый и искренний смех


Это он говорит нам с вами, а гопи не нужно это говорить.
Или вы считаете себя гопи?  :smilies:

----------


## Андрон

> Это он говорит нам с вами, а гопи не нужно это говорить.


Вот всегда так - двойные стандарты  :smilies: 
"Что позволено Юпитеру, не позволено быку"  :biggrin1: 




> Или вы считаете себя гопи?


Полом не вышел  :biggrin1:  Приходится считать себя Кришной  :biggrin1:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Полом не вышел  Приходится считать себя Кришной


И вы не первый такой на форуме. Бывает, кришны заходят, и гопи заглядывает, даёт свои наставления страждущим)

Наслаждающийся "Кришна" у дантиста - это про вас, видимо?
Являющий свои игры в этом мире)

----------


## Андрон

> Бывает, кришны заходят, и гопи заглядывает, даёт свои наставления страждущим)


Весело тут у нас  :smilies: 
Конечно же это была шутка, но все же ради справедливости отмечу:
"Дорогой друг, в *качественном отношении между Мной, Сверхдушой, и тобой, индивидуальной душой, нет никакой разницы, ибо мы оба духовны. Поистине, друг Мой, ты по своей природе неотличен от Меня.* Обдумай все это как следует. Истинные мудрецы, те, кто действительно обладает знанием, не видят качественных различий между тобой и Мной.
Человек, который смотрит на свое отражение в зеркале, думает, что между ним и его отражением нет разницы, тогда как другие видят два тела; точно так же, когда живое существо обусловливается соприкосновением с материей, которая влияет и в то же время не влияет на него, между ним и Богом возникает различие.
Вдвоем эти лебеди живут в сердце. *Когда один лебедь получает наставления от другого, он возвращается в свое изначальное естественное состояние. Это значит, что он вновь обретает сознание Кришны*, утраченное из-за привязанности к материальному".
(ШБ 4.28.62-64)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> в качественном отношении между Мной, Сверхдушой, и тобой, индивидуальной душой, нет никакой разницы, ибо мы оба духовны. Поистине, друг Мой, ты по своей природе неотличен от Меня


 "_Однако_ качественное тождество души и Сверхдуши не делают их равными в количественном отношении, потому что индивидуальная душа может находиться только в одном теле, тогда как Параматма находится во всех телах. Человек, развивший в себе сознание Кришны, ясно понимает это.." *Бг 5.18*

Вот видите, вы сами показали, почему нам нужны гуру, наставники, садху-санга. Чтобы все тексты понять правильно, во всей полноте, и не использовать знание, так как удобно нам.

----------


## Андрон

> Вот видите, поэтому и нужны гуру, наставники, садху-санга, чтобы все тексты понять правильно, во всей полноте.


Мне бы Бога понять... А тексты Он Сам объяснит!  :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Мне бы Бога понять...


В Кали-югу понять Бога можно только при помощи воспевания Его Святых имён. И нет другого пути.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Сразу представил, как Прабхупада говорит это Гопи 
> Как я хотел бы услышать их чистый и искренний смех


Перечитала, улыбнулось.
Забавное у вас представление о личностях гопи. Вы думаете, наверное, что они деревенские глупышки)
Шрила Прабхупада объяснял, что гопи на Голоке -это Богини Процветания, экспансии энергии наслаждения Кришны. Они в совершенстве знают Веды.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Мне бы Бога понять... А тексты Он Сам объяснит!


Не Кришна служит нам, а мы служим Кришне. Он не обязан вам что-то объяснять)


_фрагмент лекции Шрилы Прабхупады:_ 
Итак, мы попытаемся понять. Это движение сознания Кришны предназначено для того, чтобы понять Кришну. Для того, чтобы понять Кришну, необходимо немного потрудиться, заниматься аскезами и эпитимьями.

тапаса брахмачарйена шамена ча дамена ча 
/ШБ 6.1.13/

Тапасйа. Человеку необходимо соблюдать тапасйю; обет брахмчари, целибат..

И не став брахмачари, никто не сможет понять духовную жизнь.

тапаса брахмачарйена шамена ча дамена ча.

Шама - означает контроль чувств, контроль ума; 
дамена -, контроль чувств; тйагена; 
шаучена - чистота; 
тйага, тйага - означает благотворительность.

Таковы методы познания себя, самосознание. Но в этот век очень сложно воспользоваться на практике всеми этими методами. Практически это невозможно.

Поэтому Господь Чаитанйа, Сам Кришна, сделал путь к Себе лёгким благодаря одному методу:

харер нама харер нама харер намаива кевалам
калау насти эва насти эва насти эва гатир анйатха 
/Брихан-нарадия-пурана, 38.126/

 Итак, нам нужно следовать по стопам Госвами, учиться тому, как искать Кришну и Радхарани во Вриндаване или в своём сердце.

В этом заключается метод бхаджана Чаианйи Махапрабху: чувство разлуки,

випраламбха, випраламбха-сева 
/см. Нектар наставлений, текст 10, комм./

Как, например. Чаитанйа Махапрабху, чувствуя разлуку с Кришной, Он упал в море. Он вышел из Своей комнаты или спальни и пошел куда-то глубокой ночью. Никто не знал, куда Он пошел. И Он отправился на поиски.

Таков процесс преданного служения, которому учил Чаитанйа Махапрабху.

Это не так легко, что “Мы видели Кришну или Радхарани в раса-лиле”. Нет, не таким образом. Через чувство разлуки. Вы должны понять, что чем больше вы чувствуете разлуку с Кришной, тем больше продвигаетесь в духовной жизни. 
Не пытайтесь увидеть Кришну с помощью искусственного метода. Развивайте чувство разлуки, и это будет совершенство. Таково учение Господа Чаитанйи. Потому что нашими материальными глазами мы не можем видеть Кришну! 

Атах шри-кришна-намади на бхавед грахйам индрийаих 
/Бхакти-расамрита-синдху, 1.2.234/

Мы не сможем увидеть Кришну нашими материальными чувствами, мы не можем слушать Его имя. Но севон-мукхе хи джихвадау. Когда вы займетесь служением Господу.

С чего начинается служение?
Джихвадау. Служение начинается с языка. Не с ног, глаз или ушей. Оно начинается с языка. Севонмухе хи джихвадау. Если вы начинаете ваше служение с языка.

Как?

Воспевайте Харе Кришна. Используйте ваш язык. Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе/ Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе. И принимайте прасад Кришны.

У языка есть две функции: произносить звуки, Харе Кришна; и принимать прасад. Благодаря этому процессу вы осознаете Кришну.

_Не пытайтесь увидеть Кришну. Вы не сможете увидеть Кришну материальными глазами. Также вы не сможете слышать о нём материальными ушами. Также вы не сможете прикоснуться. Но если вы используете свой язык в служении Господу, тогда Он явит Себя вам: ”Я здесь”._ 

Итак, чувствуйте разлуку с Кришной точно так же, как Радхарани, так, как учил нас этому Господь Чаитанйа. И занимайте свой язык в служении Господу; тогда, однажды, когда вы будете готовы, вы увидите Кришну лицом к лицу.. http://krishna-mariupol.org.ua/prabh...khashtami-1969

----------


## Андрон

> Они в совершенстве знают Веды.


Безусловно - но это не тяжеловесные догматичные философские знания, и не умение побеждать в любом споре.
Гопи в совершенстве знают Автора, Знатока и Цель всех Вед - Кришну! И этого вполне достаточно!
Подобно тому, как, зная Шримад Бхагаватам - спелый плод всех Вед - мы знаем все Веды!




> Вы думаете, наверное, что они деревенские глупышки)


Ни в коем случае - наоборот, уверен, что Гопи мудры не по годам! Их слова исполнены искренности, чистоты, любви и совершенства, идут из глубины души, ласкают слух и вызывают восхищение!




> Сообщение от Андрон
> 
> 
> Сразу представил, как Прабхупада говорит это Гопи 
> 
> 
> Перечитала, улыбнулось.


"Девушки, вы что тут устроили? Сейчас же оденьтесь! И не вздумайте даже прикасаться к этому юноше! О поцелуях я вообще молчу! Одумайтесь - вы же замужем! Ну-ка марш изучать Веды! Всё это строго запрещено! Сидите вот и повторяйте маха-мантру! Устроили тут сахаджию!"  :biggrin1:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Безусловно - но это не тяжеловесные догматичные философские знания, и не умение побеждать в любом споре.
> Гопи в совершенстве знают Автора, Знатока и Цель всех Вед - Кришну! И этого вполне достаточно!


Андрон, ещё раз, гопи - это экспансии энергии наслаждения Кришны, Богини процветания. Все гопи-это проявления Шримати Радхарани. И они знают все Веды. Не нужно их пытаться как-то ограничить. Они могут так же успешно цитировать философские аспекты Вед, в Десятой песни есть такие примеры. Когда вы досконально изучите первые девять песен и приступите к десятой, тогда поймете уникальность гопи. И ясно, что сейчас нет смысла что-то пытаться объяснить вам, пока вы заполнены своими представлениями)

Харе Кришна

----------


## Андрон

Простите, я не должен был обсуждать эту тему...
Безусловно, мои философские знания о Гопи ничтожны, но их образ глубоко засел в моем сердце...

----------


## Андрон

> И они знают все Веды. Не нужно их пытаться как-то ограничить. Они могут так же успешно цитировать философские аспекты Вед, в Десятой песни есть такие примеры.


Я просто не читал об этом - но вполне допускаю, что Гопи слушались Вринда-Деви и знали все Веды. Также я уверен, что Гопи в основном следовали религиозным и общественным нормам и семейному долгу, т.е. были в целом праведными и правильными девушками. Всё это укладывается в мой образ Гопи - но не делает их особенными.

Но что мне наиболее важно, и что меня больше всего восхищает в Гопи - это то, что ради любви к Кришне они были готовы на всё, и без колебаний нарушали все законы и нормы, когда любовь этого требовала. В этой всепоглощающей любви - вся суть Паракия-Расы!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Очевидно, что гопи ничего не нарушали, а как раз соблюдали единственный  Закон. 
Но у меня пока нет квалификации глубоко обсуждать эту тему, поскольку я, к сожалению,  ещё не прочитала девять песней Шримад Бхагаватам... Пока с удовольствием только слушаю, _шраванам,_ лекции Шрилы Прабхупады и учителей, а вот читаю с трудом, если честно)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

ВКонтакте по подписке мне ежедневно присылают стихи из Шримад Бхагаватам. Сегодня очень красивый текст, делюсь со всеми:

Песнь первая - часть первая 

ГЛАВА 6. Беседа Нарады С Вйасадевой

ТЕКСТ 23

сат-севайадиргхайапи джата майи дридха матих
хитвавадйам имам локам ганта мадж-джанатам аси

сат-севайа - служением Абсолютной Истине; адиргхайа - в течение нескольких дней; апи - даже; джата - достигнув; майи - во Мне; дридха - устойчивый; матих - разум; хитва - отвергает; авадйам - достойные порицания; имам - эти; локам - материальные миры; ганта - уходя; мат-джанатам - Моим спутником; аси - становится.

Если преданный занимается служением Абсолютной Истине даже в течение нескольких дней, его разум становится устойчивым и сосредоточивается на Мне. Позже, оставив эти полные скорби материальные миры, он становится Моим спутником в трансцендентном мире.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Служение Абсолютной Истине означает служение Абсолютной Личности Бога под руководством истинного духовного учителя, являющегося прозрачной средой между Господом и преданным-неофитом. Преданный-неофит не способен приблизиться к Абсолютной Личности Бога с помощью своих нынешних несовершенных материальных чувств, поэтому он обучается трансцендентному служению Господу под руководством духовного учителя. В процессе этого обучения уже через несколько дней преданный-неофит обретает разум, необходимый для несения трансцендентного служения, что в конечном счете освобождает его от вечного пребывания в материальных мирах и возносит в трансцендентный мир, где он становится одним из освобожденных спутников Господа в Его царстве.

----------


## Андрон

> Очевидно, что гопи ничего не нарушали, а как раз соблюдали единственный  Закон.


Именно так! Несколько цитат из Библии:
"Весь закон в одном слове заключается: люби ближнего твоего, как самого себя". (Гал.5:14)
"Любовь не делает ближнему зла; итак любовь есть исполнение закона". (Рим.13:10)
"Любящий другого исполнил закон". (Рим.13:8)
"Любовь покрывает все грехи". (Прит 10:12)
"Люби - и делай что хочешь". (Августин Блаженный)




> Если преданный занимается служением Абсолютной Истине даже в течение нескольких дней, его разум становится устойчивым и сосредоточивается на Мне.


Спасибо за цитату! Как раз собираю цитаты о том, насколько просто и быстро найти Бога.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Но что мне наиболее важно, и что меня больше всего восхищает в Гопи - это то, что ради любви к Кришне они были готовы на всё, и без колебаний нарушали все законы и нормы, когда любовь этого требовала.


Если поразмыслить, то это не является чем-то экстраординарным. Так много кто умеет - устремляться к любимому, игнорируя любые социальные табу. Например, бхакты Шивы и Деви. 

Куда сложнее другое: при потребности оставить свой излюбленный способ служения, своё вриндаванское настроение, свою специфическую бхаву. Например, попав на Нараяналоку, сразу перестроится и служить как требуется на Нараяналоке, а не думать "вот бы Нараяна выглядел как пастушок, вёл Себя как пастушок".

----------


## Андрон

> Куда сложнее другое: при потребности оставить свой излюбленный способ служения, своё вриндаванское настроение, свою специфическую бхаву. Например, попав на Нараяналоку, сразу перестроится и служить как требуется на Нараяналоке, а не думать "вот бы Нараяна выглядел как пастушок, вёл Себя как пастушок".


Мне кажется, у Гопи с этим всё хорошо было - по крайней мере мужьям своим - обычным людям - они служили верой и правдой. Правда, лишь до тех пор, пока не слышали флейту Кришны  :biggrin1: 

"Некоторые из гопи доили коров, когда песнь флейты достигла их слуха. Позабыв про дойку, они помчались на свидание с Кришной. Другие бросили молоко на плите или оставили пироги подгорать в печи. Некоторые из них в тот момент одевались, кормили грудных детей молоком или прислуживали своим мужьям, однако, побросав дела, все они устремились на свидание с Кришной. Другие гопи в это время ужинали, омывались, наносили косметику или подкрашивали глаза каджалом, однако и они, позабыв обо всем и даже не приведя в порядок одежду и украшения, бросились к Кришне. Мужья, отцы, братья и другие родственники пытались остановить их, но Кришна уже украл их сердца. Околдованные звуками Его флейты, они отказались возвращаться". (ШБ 10.29.5-8)

----------


## Андрон

> Устремляться к любимому, игнорируя любые социальные табу. Например, бхакты Шивы и Деви.


А Вы не могли бы привести эти истории, или ссылки на них?




> Если поразмыслить, то это не является чем-то экстраординарным. Так много кто умеет - устремляться к любимому, игнорируя любые социальные табу.


Или Вы имеете в виду, что обычные люди из обычного вожделения способны и на бОльшие преступления?  :biggrin1:

----------


## Андрон

> "*Дорогой друг, в качественном отношении между Мной, Сверхдушой, и тобой, индивидуальной душой, нет никакой разницы, ибо мы оба духовны. Поистине, друг Мой, ты по своей природе неотличен от Меня.*". (ШБ 4.28.62)

----------


## Игорь123

Для большей ясности :

1. Красная Бхагавад-Гита 13.21 ком (издание 1972): «Вне всякого сомнения, наслаждение – изначальное состояние живого существа, поэтому это – его истинное состояние. Из-за своего желания господствовать над материальной природой, оно находится в материальном мире. В духовном мире нет подобных вещей.»

2.Новая синяя Бхагавад-Гита, 13.21 ком.: «В своем изначальном состоянии живое существо абсолютно счастливо. Иначе говоря, состояние счастья является для живого существа естественным. Но желание господствовать над материальной природой приводит его в материальный мир. В духовном мире живое существо лишено возможности осуществить это желание.»

 Читали бы настоящую (точную) Б.Г. Прабхупады - наслаждались бы себе спокойно и не стеснялись бы своей естественной природы.)))

----------


## Андрон

> «Вне всякого сомнения, наслаждение – изначальное состояние живого существа, поэтому это – его истинное состояние».


В целом, Наслаждение и Счастье - близкие понятия,
и то и другое бывает материальное и духовное,
и хотя дух и материя различны - они едины.




> Красная Бхагавад-Гита 13.21 ком (издание 1972)


Подскажите, где можно скачать красную БГ в электронном виде? (желательно в формате fb2).
А вот на этом сайте что за перевод? Похож на перевод из красной БГ, но немного отличается:
"Для живого существа в его изначальном виде наслаждение естественно, это - его истинное состояние. Из-за своего желания господствовать над материальной природой, оно находится в материальном мире. Этого нет в духовном мире".




> наслаждались бы себе спокойно и не стеснялись бы своей естественной природы.)))


Вот я в этом плане уж точно не из стеснительных  :biggrin1:

----------


## Андрон

> Но желание господствовать над материальной природой приводит его в материальный мир. В духовном мире живое существо лишено возможности осуществить это желание.


Вот здесь перевод из синей БГ явно и серьезно искажает смысл!
У духовного человека в этом духовном мире есть желание исполнять волю Бога в сердце, которая в т.ч. заключается в том, что человек должен владычествовать над материальной природой (вне и внутри себя), использовать ее в служении Богу, распространять сознание Кришны, строить Царство Божие на Земле, быть сотворцом и проводником воли Бога в этом мире.

Это была первая заповедь Бога людям, Его изначальные воля и замысел:
"И сказал Бог: сотворим человека *по образу Нашему и по подобию Нашему, и да владычествуют они* над рыбами морскими, и над птицами небесными, и над скотом, и *над всею землею*, и над всеми гадами, пресмыкающимися по земле". (Быт 1:26)

"*В мире нет ничего, что нельзя было бы использовать в служении Господу*". (ШБ 4.27.28)
"Тот, кто достиг высот в преданном служении, свободен от привязанности к материальным вещам, приносящим чувственное удовольствие, но *для распространения славы Господа он пользуется ими*, не питая к ним привязанности. Все можно использовать ровно настолько, насколько это необходимо в служении Кришне". (ШБ 9.4.27)

"О Господь вселенной, я вижу в Твоем теле несметное множество рук, животов, ртов и глаз. Они находятся всюду, и им нет конца". (БГ 11.16)
Вы думаете, чьи это руки, глаза и т.д.? "*У Бога нет других рук, кроме ваших!*"

"Разве не знаете, что святые будут судить мир? Если же *вами будет судим мир*, то неужели вы недостойны судить маловажные дела?
Разве не знаете, что *мы будем судить ангелов*, не тем ли более дела житейские?" (1Кор 6:2-3)

"Молитесь же так: «Отче наш, сущий на небесах! да святится имя Твое;
*да приидет Царствие Твое; да будет воля Твоя и на земле, как на небе*". (Мф 6:9-10)
Молитва "Отче наш" - это не просьба к Богу - а выражение нашего намерения реализовывать волю Бога в этом мире, быть сотворцами!

----------


## Игорь123

> Вот здесь перевод из синей БГ явно и серьезно искажает смысл!


 Да. Это серьезное искажение.Читая оригинал, мы не наблюдаем приход дживы в материальный мир, а видим факт её нахождения в нём. 
 Для меня уже давно не стоит вопрос : искажение это ,или нет ? Вопрос стоит уже по другому : искажение случайное ,или преднамеренное ?

 Теперь сравниваем далее :
 1. Красная Бхагавад-Гита 13.29 ком., первое предложение (издание 1972): "Живое существо, воспринимающее своё материальное существование, как юдоль столь многих страданий, может прийти к духовной жизни."

 2.Новая синяя Бхагавад-Гита, 13.29 ком., первое предложение: "Приходя в материальный мир, живое существо утрачивает положение, которое занимало в духовном мире."

 Резюме : 
 Где в оригинале Прабхупады предложение об утрате дживой своего положения в духовном мире, которое есть в новом русском издании? У Прабхупады вообще такого нет!  Получается, что для русскоязычных вайшнавов переводчики самовольно придумали первое предложение комментария Прабхупады к БГ 13.29, добавив туда утрату дживой своего положения в духовном мире при падении сюда. И теперь многие ссылаются на этот фейк.

 Вот оригинал : Original 1972: «The living entity, by accepting his material existence as just so much suffering, can become situated in his spiritual existence.»

 Напрашивается вывод - искажение не случайное ,но умышленное.




> Подскажите, где можно скачать красную БГ в электронном виде? (желательно в формате fb2).


 Не подскажу. Не знаю.У меня есть лишь печатное издание (Макмилана) 1972 года на английском языке,который я плохо знаю. Поэтому пользуюсь в основном красной Б.Г. 1990 года.

----------


## Игорь123

> У духовного человека в этом духовном мире есть желание исполнять волю Бога в сердце,


 Полностью согласен. Печально видеть невероятное заблуждение в понимании смысла жизни - это просто дождаться смерти и уйти в духовный мир.
  Многие сидят ,как на вокзале - ждут поезда ( в духовный мир). И одним из немногих любимых занятий в ожидании поезда - это разговоры о том ,что материальный мир - юдоль страданий, счастья здесь нет.......скорей бы смерть.........лишь бы дождаться и не успеть упасть при этом.....и никого не оскорбить......смиренно ,смиренно дождаться.

 Черепз 10-20 минут такой лекции ( на Бхагаватам) - я просто встаю и ухожу.

 Бхактивинода Тхвакур в коментариях к Шри Ишопанишад пишет ,что действия, совершаемые со знанием Параматмы - есть бхакти. И пребывая в сознании Параматмы - можно счастливо прожить в этом мире сотни лет , служа Богу :

  "Мантра 2. Осуществляя действия в этом мире с подобным умонастроением, вы можете жить в течение ста лет. Живя таким образом, вы не подвергнетесь влиянию кармы. И этому нет альтернативы.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ. Когда действия совершаются с одновременным проявлением связи всего сущего с Параматмой, вся деятельность становится духовной. Даже если вы живете сотни лет, вы не будете загрязнены. В своей повседневной жизни человек вынужден по необходимости совершать действия. В противном случае вы умрете или по крайней мере будете жить в дискомфорте. Но если личность проживает свою жизнь при одновременном культивировании взаимоотношений с Параматмой, действия при наличии таких взаимоотношений уже не являются причиной рабства. Такие действия в действительности приобретают форму знания или бхакти. Действия, совершаемые со знанием Параматмы, есть бхакти. 

Так, Нарада говорит: сарвопадхи винирмуктам тат паратвена нирмалам хршикена хршикеша-севанам бхактир уттама. «Бхакти определяется как служение Господу с использованием органов чувств. Его следует делать с намерением удовлетворения Господа, свободным от других желаний и без препятствий со стороны других процессов» («Нарада-панчаратра»).

"Шри Ишопанишад", мантра 2, в переводе и с комментариями Бхактивиноды Тхакура.

----------


## Андрон

> "Живое существо, воспринимающее своё материальное существование, как юдоль столь многих страданий, может прийти к духовной жизни."


Помнится, мы это уже обсуждали в отдельной теме, но маленько зафлудили ее, не без моего участия  :biggrin1: 




> Напрашивается вывод - искажение не случайное ,но умышленное.


Чтобы утверждать, что это сознательное, умышленное, злонамеренное искажение, *нужно понять мотив* - что двигало автором искажения? Его цели, замысел, мотивацию - причину. Возможно на него надавили сверху - тогда надо понять мотив заказчиков. Возможно автор просто сам не понимает серьезность изменений. Возможно он искренне верит, что такой перевод более правильный, и т.д. *Без мотива нельзя обвинять человека.* Чтобы более точно определить мотив, нужно рассмотреть несколько изменений в переводе и понять их общую направленность, общую цель. Например, "изменения направлены на то, чтобы люди подчинялись не Богу в сердце, а религии и гуру, т.к. это дает им власть и деньги". Я пока в рассмотренных изменениях не вижу четкого мотива, может быть Вы видите?

Кстати, перевод самих стихов Бхагавад-Гиты с санскрита во многих местах выглядит ошибочным - но, думаю, Прабхупада сознательно и из лучших побуждений так перевел, и не стоит его обвинять. Например, в самом важном стихе БГ - 18.66 - всего в 4х словах допущены 2 серьезных смысловых изменения:

"*мам экам шаранам враджа*" - везде переводится как "*просто предайся Мне*", но:
1. В санскрите нет слова "просто"! Но это добавление мне по душе, потому что предаться Богу в сердце - действительно просто, легко и естественно, и доступно даже детям!
2. В санскрите есть слово "одному" (экам), но в переводе этого слова нет! Вот это уже серьезное изменение - искусственное смягчение!
"мам экам шаранам враджа" правильно переводить как "*Предайся Мне одному*", тогда эта фраза была бы точным и полным аналогом бескомпромиссных слов Христа: "Господу Богу твоему поклоняйся и *Ему одному служи*". (Мф 4:10).
А без этого слова смысл смягчается - и появляются новые изменения в стиле этого. Например, в некоторых изданиях БГ 18.66 переводили как: "Оставь все *другие* религии и вручи себя Мне", или "Оставь все *прочие* религии и просто предайся Мне". Но в санскрите четко сказано: "сарва-дхарман" - "все религии"! И даже не только религии - а все виды дхармы - долга и обязанностей - религиозных, семейных, социальных и т.д. И в комментарии Прабхупада это подтверждает. То есть, смысл примерно такой: "ты никому ничего не должен и полностью свободен, чтобы служить одному лишь Богу!". А если послушать современных комментаторов этого стиха - так вообще, оказывается, ничего не нужно оставлять, или оставить все религии, кроме нашей, или Кришна вовсе не это имел в виду, и т.д.  :biggrin1: 
Надо предаться одному лишь Богу в сердце - и Он сам подскажет, какой долг исполнять, каким людям и как служить, как понимать шастры и т.д. И не надо решать за Кришну! Он должен быть на первом месте!

----------


## Андрон

> Печально видеть невероятное заблуждение в понимании смысла жизни - это просто дождаться смерти и уйти в духовный мир.


Да, причем это так практически во всех религиях...
Большинство людей этот мир почему-то не устраивает  :smilies: 

Но ведь Кришна четко говорит в БГ 8.4-6:
"Меня, Верховного Господа, пребывающего как Сверхдуша в сердце каждого живого существа, именуют владыкой жертвоприношений.
Тот, кто в конце жизни, покидая тело, помнит только Меня, сразу обретает Мою природу. В этом нет никаких сомнений.
О каком бы состоянии бытия ни помнил человек, покидая тело, того состояния он и достигнет в следующей жизни".
То есть, какие личные отношения с Богом в сердце мы установили уже в этой жизни - такие будут и в следующей.
А если нет никаких отношений в этой жизни - то на что же надеяться в следующей?
Здесь "обретает Мою природу" звучит как "мат-бхавам йати" - "обретает Моё настроение"!
Настроение Самого Кришны! Его блаженство! БВГ говорил, что духовный мир - это мир эмоций!




> "материальный мир - юдоль страданий, счастья здесь нет.......скорей бы смерть........."


"- Почему мы не любим друг друга? - Кали-Юга, дружок, Кали-Юга..."
Кали-Юга - эдакое оправдание... Так любите, кто ж вам мешает?  :biggrin1: 




> пребывая в сознании Параматмы - можно счастливо прожить в этом мире сотни лет , служа Богу


Вот именно! С Богом в сердце даже в аду не так жарко  :biggrin1: 

В любом мире, каким бы духовным он ни был, всегда есть разнообразие - то есть высшее и низшее. И всегда есть выбор между ними! Так что нет принципиальной разницы, в каком мире мы живем. Если мы в этом мире выбираем жить с Богом в сердце - то этот мир становится духовным для нас - ведь в этом мире возможны самые близкие личные отношения с Богом, а значит, и высшее блаженство!

----------

